# Smoked Barramundi & Smoked Okra!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy Tuesday You Fabulous Cookies!!!!!

Whoever said that a "quickie, makeshift meal, using up frozen odds and ends" couldn't be downright fantastic???

Today, I took some tiny barramundi fish (frozen from Trader Joe's) and a bag of frozen okra from the freezer; (I know, I am a weird one - albeit charming nonetheless, right), and I do love okra!

Believe it or not, that simple "use up all of my nothing" meal, was AMAZING, and healthful, and just lovely!

ERGO: Have FUN cleaning out your dear freezers!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy all!!!!!! Make today delicious! Here's my super simple fare from today. Enjoy! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4954.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014






I microwaved the frozen okra spears for just 3 minutes, as to defrost them a tiny bit... and mopped those and the thawed barramundi little pieces, through grapeseed oil...













DSCF4955.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014






Those went onto my little gas smoker for 20 minutes, high heat, hickory chips...













DSCF4956.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014


















DSCF4957.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014






I plated these around some raw spinach that needed to be used, a tomato, and some chopped raw elephant garlic...













DSCF4958.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014






And doused it all with olive oil, and some red Hawaiian sea salt...













DSCF4959.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014


















DSCF4961.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014






The fish fell apart with first nudge, and was DELICIOUS! The okra was the best okra I've eaten! REALLY! I am now going to go buy more FROZEN okra no less, just to smoke it as "sides" as it was so damn good!













DSCF4962.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014


















DSCF4963.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 18, 2014






Healthful, simple, and sensational; this was paired with a Greek white (dry, crisp, wonderful wine) and I'm so grateful to share this today!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Feb 18, 2014)

Smoked okra, who knew.  I love it fried and will now try it smoked. Can you estimate smoking temp?

Thanks

Oh BTW wonderful plating once again


----------



## disco (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for this, Leah. I have only used frozen okra here as it is all we can get. I have only used it in gumbo and would never have thought of smoking it. Another item for my to do list.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Bear55 and Disco too!

Yes, a frozen bag of okra, right? Who knew, Indeed!!! Such an unexpected find, but WOW, when that is smoked, it's really gorgeous!

The heat was about 380 (Bear55) and it was 20 minutes. (The okra first microwaved for 3 minutes, right out of the bag). But then smoked for 20 at about 380.

Happy Tuesday!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

